# My daughters hair won't grow!



## MACmaniac (Sep 7, 2007)

Just lookin for some advice, my daughter's hair just doesn't seem to want to grow. She had a relaxer in her hair at 3- not my doing




which I cut out about Feb. and she had about 3 inches new growth - which is where we seem to be stuck! We've been using the Blended Cutie products, and her hair is very strong, conditioned, and healthy, but just wont get any longer! She is a type 4b - this little girl is her hair twin! Lil Naps Basic Natural Black Hair Care African American Hair Care We've been doing twists, conrows, braids w/ extensions ( she really wants long hair! ) but nothing yet. I'd say its grown out maybe another half inch to an inch. Any one know of, or tried a growth product?


----------



## Nox (Sep 8, 2007)

A relaxer at three years old? She is still practically a baby.

Well, what you can continue to do is the protective styles. Her hair is growing, she is just not retaining the length if the ends are sloughing off due to damage and exposure. Lay off the heavy handed combing. This may be shredding her hair to pieces. I only shed about 50 hairs a day (I counted this), as young as she is, she may shed even less. If you are seeing more than 50 hairs a day in your hands...well, you know where here growth is ending up.

I will recommend some shea butter treatment for her hair ends, and wrap up her little head at night with a scarf. Try to hide her ends in the protective styles. Also keep the hair up off the neck as it grows out. When it gets to armpit length, then you can start leaving it down sometimes. It's the friction and clothing that can kill hair off in the "dead zone" (between ears and shoulder tops).

She's young, so her hair will rebound very quickly.


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 8, 2007)

I know, I had to leave on active duty w/the army and my mother had custody, she thought it would make her hair more manageable - I was devastated! When I got back home, I had to cut it all of because of the breakage. So now she's back to all natural, just tryin to get the length back. It is seems strong and healthy now, but I wonder if what your sayin about the "dead zone" isnt what's happening now. When stretched it reaches her shoulders. Makes sense. Thanks for the advice!

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



A relaxer at three years old? She is still practically a baby.
Well, what you can continue to do is the protective styles. Her hair is growing, she is just not retaining the length if the ends are sloughing off due to damage and exposure. Lay off the heavy handed combing. This may be shredding her hair to pieces. I only shed about 50 hairs a day (I counted this), as young as she is, she may shed even less. If you are seeing more than 50 hairs a day in your hands...well, you know where here growth is ending up.

I will recommend some shea butter treatment for her hair ends, and wrap up her little head at night with a scarf. Try to hide her ends in the protective styles. Also keep the hair up off the neck as it grows out. When it gets to armpit length, then you can start leaving it down sometimes. It's the friction and clothing that can kill hair off in the "dead zone" (between ears and shoulder tops).

She's young, so her hair will rebound very quickly.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd reccommend moisturising &amp; herbal products for your daughters hair. Use items that the body easily absorbs. Such as water and edible oils like coconut &amp; sesame. Choose styles that require little manipulation. Don't use products containing petrolatum aka vaseline or silicone. These can stop the hair from absorbing mositure by closing off the cuticle. Stay away from heavy products if the hair is fine. Daily scalp massages will help to spread the natural sebum throughout the hair therefore, you'll use less product. Last but not lease do not place your childs hair in styles that place tension on it. If you braid, please, please, please not too tighly! I've seen so many little girls with missing or displaced hairlines due to improper braiding. I'd reccommend these products:

Natural Oasis Hair Products.com

These can usually be found at your local B&amp;B supply store. They were created by an African American women in DC for our hair.


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 8, 2007)

Aaww...thanks for the info, and the smiley guys at the bottom!

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh no, a relaxer at 3? I know you freaked! I don't really have any advice, I'm cursed with the opposite! lol My daughter's hair grows like a weed on steroids. I just had her ends trimmed and it's half way her back. I threaten to cut it everyday.




Our girls have different textures, but gentle care is gentle care. For her, I shampoo it twice a week (sometimes once if I'm lazy), use Mix Chicks shampoo, conditioner (deep and leave in). I let it air dry and typically only blow dry it when I'm in a hurry or if I wait til night to do her hair and don't want her to sleep with a wet head. If/when I decide I want her to wear it straight I use a Maxi Glide versus my Chi iron as to not burn her hair. I find it to be gentle on her hair and gives a nice sheen.

My baby was doomed to have lots of hair anyway lol, but I think minimal heat is also a good thing for growth. A good conditioner is key as well. And don't rule out diet, be sure she eats well and is getting all the needed vitamins and nutrients to facilitate growth. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Forgive me, I forgot to include my heart felt thank you for serving and protecting us all!





Thanks for the info! I checked out that webiste and am interested in all the products, but its such a short description, have you tried any of them? If so, I'd love to hear your thoughts! 
Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd reccommend moisturising &amp; herbal products for your daughters hair. Use items that the body easily absorbs. Such as water and edible oils like coconut &amp; sesame. Choose styles that require little manipulation. Don't use products containing petrolatum aka vaseline or silicone. These can stop the hair from absorbing mositure by closing off the cuticle. Stay away from heavy products if the her hair is fine. Daily scalp massages will help to spread the natural sebum throughout the hair therefore, you'll use less product. Last but not lease do not place your childs hair in styles that place tension on it. If you braid, please, please, please not too tighly! I've seen so many little girls with missing or displaced hairlines due to improper braiding. I'd reccommend these products:Natural Oasis Hair Products.com

These can usually be found at your local B&amp;B supply store. They were created by an African American women in DC for our hair.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MACmaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the info! I checked out that webiste and am interested in all the products, but its such a short description, have you tried any of them? If so, I'd love to hear your thoughts! I've used these products on my natural hair for years. There are many more products than shown on the site. I'm going to purchase a few next weekend. These products came to my attention while working in a salon. *PM me.*


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just out of curiosity, why don't they have the whole line on their website? I really can't answer that question. *My belief would be that* *these are very popular with Stylist.* Ms. Akbars line runs the gamut from natural/herbal bath &amp; body products to hair care. The liquid hair oil ingredients are: Herbena, sunflower oil, olive oil, wheat germ oil, fruit oil, protien &amp; fragrance. The 8oz jar of hair &amp; scalp conditioner last me about 1 year. The mixture liquifies when touched and is immediately absorbed. A little goes a very long way. The scents &amp; ingredients are very therapeutic! The products will remind you of Carols Daughter, but she was first. This line was created in the late 80's-early 90's.My hair is the same texture as the little girl on Napturality.com. I love that site, I've been a member for many years. Visit this site sometimes: DAPZ::Welcome I love reading about the workplace drama over Dreads because I've experienced it. When the issue started I purposely rocked a Maxwell/displaced Angela Davis sized afro to prove my point! What can I say, I can be a bit militant.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 9, 2007)

i heard that carol's daughter products are pretty good


----------



## Aprill (Sep 9, 2007)

I am not going to rag on the relaxer that hard, but I will say that the relaxer causes damage cause it prolly was not rinsed properly.

Second, the two things that I used to make my daughter's hair grow, fermedyl (by Roux) and Vaseline. Carol's daughter products are good, also the stuff from the mixed chicks product line.


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 11, 2007)

I want that list too if you get it! =)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You go and be militant! *holds fist in the air for support*




I'd love to have the bath and body products, and heck the hair products sound nice as well. How can I order it? Will she mail me a listing of products if I request it?


----------



## monniej (Sep 11, 2007)

this is a very interesting thread. because your daughter is so young, you really do have to be careful about the strength of the products you use. do you remember the jheri curl days? every person that wore one experienced tremendous hair growth. the moisturizer was the key! that would make it managable and keep it moist to promote growth. in any case, let us know what you decide and thanks for posting. lots of good info!


----------

